# working out Jobseekers Allowance means test



## bows&buttons (29 Jul 2010)

Hello

My Jobseekers benefit will be up in a month or so and I will be means tested for Jobseekers allowance. My Husband is working here in Cork and we have no children.

I know that the social welfare office takes husbands salary into account along with savings. Can anyone help me with the breakdown of savings along with husbands earnings of approx. €25,000p.a. Savings approx €50,000



Any information appreciated for peace of mind!


----------



## Welfarite (29 Jul 2010)

Check out the keypost, and the means test link therein, at top of this forum; first 20k of savings not assessed.


----------



## Marietta (29 Jul 2010)

If you husband brings home more than €400 a week you will not qualify for Job Seekers Allowance.


----------



## Welfarite (30 Jul 2010)

Marietta said:


> If you husband brings home more than €400 a week you will not qualify for Job Seekers Allowance.


 It's not that simple;


----------



## bows&buttons (30 Jul 2010)

Does anyone know how it is calculated from husbands wages. Savings can be worked out easily enough but it is the husbands wages that there seems to be no system in place to be able to calculate it.


----------



## gipimann (30 Jul 2010)

Here is the page on SW website which Welfarite would have directed you to - it explains how income from employment is assessed for JA.

http://www.welfare.ie/syndicatedcon...elfare-payments/work-and-jobseekers-allowance


----------

